# What Do You Think About My Pygmy??



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

She is 5 almost 6 months old. I'm thinking about showing her in the fair next year and was wondering how good of a chance i would have based on her confirmation.
 
And I'm using my phone so i really hope the pics. Upload with this


----------



## quinngrasmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Well r u planning on getting her breed by then if so it all depends on mamery system she does look good but I'm not a judge


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

This might be a stupid question but what is a mamary system? And will she be judged different is she has or hasent been bred?


----------



## quinngrasmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh a mammary system is just the milk system so if she is in milk she will be judged on that


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say.... she has a weak chine, a steep rump, and she is very stout... I don't know if I would show her.... but I am not a judge and not very good AT judging.

She is very cute though.  Mammary system is her udder.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I may have told you this before, but I don't know if their udder conformation (mammary system, as Quinn called it) is judged, since Pygmies aren't a dairy goat breed. 

Anyway...

Pros-
*width
*depth
*great body capacity
*nice, wide chest
*straight fore legs
*good rear leg angulation

Cons-
*a bit weak in the chine
*taller hindquarters (may just be because she isn't set up completely)
*lacks a tad bit of length
*rump is steep
*weak front pasterns?

She is very pretty! I like how thick and meaty she is for a Pygmy. She has potential, so if she keeps growing like she is, than I think she might be a nice show doe.  You could always take her for a spin and see the outcome. Worth a shot!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks more Nigerian Dwarf than Pygmy to me  
Reason's being:

The color is not right for a pygmy. Pygmies are also very stout and pot bellied. Your doeling is more refined and dairy-like. I went out and got a picture of my Nigerian Dwarf doe who has a similar color pattern to your doe. I also got a couple pics of two of my pygmies (a doe and buck) so you can see the body shape and color of them.

Here is a link to pygmy goat coloration: 
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_chart.asp
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/pygmy_color_guidelines.asp

And some pics:

Okay well they are taking a while to upload so I will post them when they do!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Are her eyes blue? They look blue to me in the pics


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay here are the pics.

First: Pygmy Buck ( I will say they he has a hay belly, BUT you can see his coloration, and how he is stout)



Second: Pygmy Doe



Third: Nigerian Doe (You can see a very similar color pattern that your doe has, and the pygmies do not have)


Sorry for her being covered in hay, and the funny face 

Fourth: 50% Pygmy, 50% Nigerian Dwarf Wether


Then there's nasty butt in the back hahaha and the wether's dam in the back right.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

Were do yall find this info? Can i have names if books or web links? Please
And the mother was sold to me as a pygmy....and i have trouble telling the breeds apart so i was assuming she didn't look like pygmy breed standards bc she had a bad build ._.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

And yeah her eyes are bright blue with some almost white


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would say she is nigerian also. I was told pygmys can't have blue eyes but I'm not an expert


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm. I have to disagree... I thought cream with black socks is a very common Pygmy color :shrug: I definitely have seen it a lot. And this little one looks pretty Pygmy to me. She will probably get heftier once she is full grown! But, I am no expert, especially on miniature breeds. Maybe she is a Nigerian/Pygmy cross?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't remember hearing that Pygmies can't have blue eyes, but it honestly wouldn't surprise me. Breed standards for pygmies are pretty strict. Though I do remember seeing quite a few registered blue eyed pygmies last year. But she is 100% (in my mind) Nigerian. 

This is why I buy registered goats. You get lineage, age, conformation on the breed, etc, all on one paper!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's got too many other colors going on for me to say pygmy...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are a couple links from the NPGA website on colors.

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_chart.asp
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp
The second one DOES have some pictures of goats that look similar to Caitlin's, but on her goats stockings, they have more mixed colors then the ones on the website. 
Also, I breed pygmy goats, along with Nigerian Dwarf Goats. Ours really don't get any special feed. At 5-6 months old, they are much more stockier than Caitlin's. Caitlin's goat is more along the lines of a 5-6 month old Nigerian Dwarf. Unless she is severely underfed, which she doesn't appear to be, I would still say Nigerian.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, if you compare her coat to a pygmy goats coat, you can see a large difference there, too.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She screams Nigerian too me. Her build, her coloring, her height, her coat... She MAY be half pygmy, but If she does she shows no Pygmy.


----------

